# Little brother for the Scout



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is another laminate I made parallel to the Trefoil Ergo. I call it "Lil Scout" as it incorporates design elements from flippinouts Scout. The upper portion is a bit different though. The fork height can be low on this one because it is a over the top shooter only.

I want to point out I asked Nathan aka flippinout for permission to show this one because it is obvious that the influence of his design elements are huge on this particular slingshot. Although it is not a exact copy of one of his frames I think this is a fair gesture and I would like to encourage you to do so if you are making a similar project. Or even better buy a custom one from him, as it will be a LOT cheaper compared to the working time you will have to put into making one 

Same materials were used as in for the Trefoil Ergo in my last Topic. One addition is the palmswell made from Sri Lanka ebony wood. I am glad I finished the Trefoil first and learned my lessons with buffing. I didn't use the buffing wheel on the grinder for the alu core but a small one for the dremel. As a result the wood looks better and has this distinctive glitter effect when you move the frame in sunlight. I am thinking of adding a carnauba wax finish to it.





























































Last picture shows my slingshot collection so far (which has to get a lot bigger )

Cheers, Simon


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

looks fantastic fella


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great work Simon!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

As said above bang up job man looks like a great slinger and a solid looker to. You really cannot go wrong with a combo like that one. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

That's beautiful, and the inspiration is clear. It'd probably be just the right size for me as well, as I've got small hands and although I've never seen a Scout in person I'm sure it'd be a little large for me!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice work!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man GG you can work a frame Bud! That thing sings Bro! Flatband


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Lovely. Such nice work.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Geez dude, this looks great too! Top shelf work, Nathan's probably working a cost / benefit analysis of a Scout Jr right now lol...


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

You know, for kids... haha hudsucker proxy


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I actually like it better.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice! I bet it shoots just as great as it looks


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunnign mate!


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

veeeeeeeeeeery nice slingshot!

and realy clean work on the finish.

great.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful workmanship! Love the edge finish on the core!


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot fellas for your appreciation. It means a lot to me.



SlingDaddy said:


> That's beautiful, and the inspiration is clear. It'd probably be just the right size for me as well, as I've got small hands and although I've never seen a Scout in person I'm sure it'd be a little large for me!


The Scout isn't really a "large" slingshot. I would say I have medium sized hands and it fits me perfect. Just like a glove. You can't go wrong with a Scout for sure.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome, classic shape and nice combination of materials.


----------



## hotshotb123 (Jul 15, 2012)

nice one!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

very nice one

chears


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks awesome, very fine work


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very very nice, well done!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Alexnsk (Aug 24, 2020)

From such a slingshot you just want to shoot right away!


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

BrokenPins said:


> Geez dude, this looks great too! Top shelf work, Nathan's probably working a cost / benefit analysis of a Scout Jr right now lol...


LOL, you nailed it. It does look just like the new Scout LT that was put out this past year!


----------

